
Ask HN: Have you released software on the Microsoft store? - groundCode
I&#x27;m curious about whether anyone has released software through Microsoft&#x27;s app store? What was your experience like? Was it profitable?
======
trykondev
I released a puzzle game on the Microsoft Store last year. I have to admit I
had fairly modest expectations from this platform -- I was also releasing my
game on a couple of other platforms and I did not expect many sales from the
Microsoft Store in particular. It turned out to be a great choice -- they
briefly featured our game, but even if you ignore the sales from that period,
the Microsoft store has accounted for about 70% of our sales overall. I've
also found their payout system to be really straightforward and easy to work
with compared to some other large platforms.

The whole process was reasonably straightforward. It was a bit of a pain
getting the build properly set up, removing certain incompatible API calls and
getting all the icon files and all the other little settings and details in
the exact configuration that the system expected so the store would accept the
product. But it's probably about as much of a pain as building something
through XCode and uploading to Apple's store.

The game I made is called Omnicube, link here for anyone who'd like to check
it out: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/p/omnicube/9njcwkrx4mmh](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/p/omnicube/9njcwkrx4mmh)

------
piotr-yuxuan
Does such a Microsoft's app store for Microsoft's Windows Phone still exist?

~~~
brudgers
Microsoft's store also includes Windows. A customer base that tends to attach
a dollar value to operating systems probably has some potential for a business
based on paid software.

------
PaulHoule
No.

